# 40 Breeder Wannabe Dutch | 3 Layer Dip | Large Trim 04/13/14 | Myrio Tube. Red Added



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing this come together. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd suggest you hack that plant list in half. My biggest mistake with my dutch tank was trying to cram too many plants into a small tank (60p). Pretty much you get to work with color contrasts and leaf shape contrasts. Planting in "avenues" will also help you out quite a bit, I made the mistake of just planting in "blobs" like you would in a jungle tank, and it didn't work out so great. If you can incorporate some hardscaping to maintain borders, that helps keep things tidy. Can't wait to see what you come up with, that lighting is going to be stunning!


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought you had anubias snow white in there?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Started 1/05/14 - Day1*

Alright, here it goes...


*Hardscape..*



















*Sectioning out plants for planting..*



















*Flooded..*


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*1/06/14 - Day 2*

Got some more reds from my buddy Sean (Sjb1987). Make sure to message him and take all his plants! 


Plants added from Sean:

Ludwigia sp. 'Red'
Ludwigia Senegalensis
Ludwigia Pantanal
Rotala Pearl 'mini'
Erio. sp. 'Shiga'
Hyptis Lorentziana


















Green Fire Tetra 










FTS.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Finnex Family*

The Finnex LED Generation :bounce:


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Why do you need some many fixtures? That's a lot of light!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Looks great ! Cant wait to see it once the plants have grown in more.
What are you using to raise the lights ?

Ooops i missed this......

"*Custom 3" Finnex Leg Extenders (Built by TPT member Fuze)*"


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

So, a few things went on...

Root on the right floated up up-rooting half the section up and clouding the water... I should've took more time in making sure everything was anchored down my soil...

This changed my whole hardscape.. it was a very frustrating process going through. Plants are stable and I'll tweak with it in a week or two.. 
Very open to suggestions... I know I broke the rule in 'dutch' as alternating colors (green/red/etc..)


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

sjb1987 said:


> I thought you had anubias snow white in there?


-____-" lol....

anyways, just incase no one knows my story about the anubias 'snow white'... I believe it got flushed down the toilet after the huge mess of the right root being uprooted... I was siphoning water out to restart the whole hardscape/planting process... and mightve sucked up the tiny little plant in the process....


This particular plant had a lot of sentimental value to me... as it got swamped with black beard algae... so i cut all the beautiful white leaves off and restarted with just a rhizome... that was about a year ago and it was able to bounce back and shoot me two plants... :icon_cry:


heres its last picture, as I had the idea of having a white section with every variegated anubias available...


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

jlfkona said:


> Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing this come together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


thanks! I'm excited and ready to take notes from any members. 



xmas_one said:


> I'd suggest you hack that plant list in half. My biggest mistake with my dutch tank was trying to cram too many plants into a small tank (60p). Pretty much you get to work with color contrasts and leaf shape contrasts. Planting in "avenues" will also help you out quite a bit, I made the mistake of just planting in "blobs" like you would in a jungle tank, and it didn't work out so great. If you can incorporate some hardscaping to maintain borders, that helps keep things tidy. Can't wait to see what you come up with, that lighting is going to be stunning!


Thanks for the suggestion! got me thinking.



gobluewolverines4 said:


> Why do you need some many fixtures? That's a lot of light!


Because the plants told me so... 



stevenjohn21 said:


> Looks great ! Cant wait to see it once the plants have grown in more.
> What are you using to raise the lights ?


thanks! im excited as well..
I used custom built ones from tpt member Fuze . Tell him I sent yuh :icon_bigg


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at you and Sean, with your new 40 B's I'll be joining the club soon! Getting my breeder this weekend! And plan on doing a scape similar to both of yours, but with more crypts and buces. 

I really love what you are doing with the smaller stems in the middle. I like the intricate look to it and leading to bigger leaved plants on the edges. Looks really nice. 

How do you like your LED setup? I plan on building my own so I can have more customization. But overall, what is your opinion on LED versus t5's with your setup here. Do you find that your LED's bring out the plants colors well?

Joshua


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

Great looking scape. Did you do all the lights to hit all spectrums? Im thinking of changing my 55 over and thought about using to different lights myself. the planted plus and the ray 2 ds. I will definitely be watching this thread.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

pianofish said:


> Look at you and Sean, with your new 40 B's I'll be joining the club soon! Getting my breeder this weekend! And plan on doing a scape similar to both of yours, but with more crypts and buces.
> 
> I really love what you are doing with the smaller stems in the middle. I like the intricate look to it and leading to bigger leaved plants on the edges. Looks really nice.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! petco dollar per gallon sell?

nice! i was thinking about doing those 2 species in my 33L! keep me posted! 
maybe i'll add in some 'rosanervig' in there 

Its hard to say if I like it or not? I've actually struggled with some of my favorite plant species such as Blood Vomit and other red plants... 

I've heard of stories on how LED's cant bring out the red color in plants.. If my Ludwigia sp. Red starts turning Green, then theres something to it? 


But, I was honored to see Mr. Tom Barr's aquariums and with his t5 setups... I was blown away by the colors it brought out of the plants.. 

Only time will tell how my light setup does.. 



Whjdm069 said:


> Great looking scape. Did you do all the lights to hit all spectrums? Im thinking of changing my 55 over and thought about using to different lights myself. the planted plus and the ray 2 ds. I will definitely be watching this thread.


Thanks! In a way, yes. I know the MonsterRay isn't much beneficial to plants, but it does have a tiny bit of the green in it. It certainly does help balance the 7000k and make it a little nicer to the eyes. 

I also scaped a tank at work , 75g, and that is the combo we are running atm. Seems like a good balance so far.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Lookin pretty good . I have a feeling your wood is going to disappear once your plants start filling in. 

I know the traditional "dutch" is plant only, no hardscape, and the plant quantity rule is 1 plant per foot wide of the tank. But I am of the opinion that if you like the tank, do it.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Noahma said:


> Lookin pretty good . I have a feeling your wood is going to disappear once your plants start filling in.
> 
> I know the traditional "dutch" is plant only, no hardscape, and the plant quantity rule is 1 plant per foot wide of the tank. But I am of the opinion that if you like the tank, do it.



thanks!

yeah... ill do my best to keep up with trimming and replanting weekly to keep the plants at the maintained.


I knew I broke the rule somewhere along the line  and yes, enjoying this take so far


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 7 - New fixture added t5's*

alright... I'm a very big fan of LED's, but over the past year, I've been in the struggle for keeping red plants red  

They've been almost always turning *GREEN* on me..


I asked a few buddies of mine what red plants are almost impossible for me to turn green?

plant suggested: Ludwigia sp. Red


I thought, if this plant turns red on me... Its time to change fixtures.




After owning this plant for about a week, heres the results:













Im still in the process of learning how what spectrums/kelvins affect the plants overall health?

I've been dosing EI, pumping my co2 like crazy, and doing weekly water changes.. If someone see's something wrong that I might be doing, please chime in. :help:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

First off, please excuse my poor quality photography... Im very new to working a DSLR.. :hihi:



FTS: 01/12/14










New lights: 
ZooMed 36" t5 Quad High Output Fixture
1 x 5k
1 x 65k 
1 x 67k
1 x 10k 













Added a few more Anubias sp. Nana 'Variegated' from my mothers..


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Wow. Let me know how that fixture works mike! Maybe someday we can own some "cree fixtures"


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

This is going to be sick as it grows in man. What are the 4 fixtures your running exactly? the monster, the DD, and what else?

If you want a plant that stays red under LED, I had pretty good luck getting the color out from Ludwigia atlantis with a DD, but be warned, that plant is a freakin' weed and will branch just about everywhere. Although it looks so pretty.

Anyways, I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Charrr89 said:


> Wow. Let me know how that fixture works mike! Maybe someday we can own some "cree fixtures"


Ill text you as usual  

As long as I stop flushing Snow Whites, should be affordable 



HybridHerp said:


> This is going to be sick as it grows in man. What are the 4 fixtures your running exactly? the monster, the DD, and what else?
> 
> If you want a plant that stays red under LED, I had pretty good luck getting the color out from Ludwigia atlantis with a DD, but be warned, that plant is a freakin' weed and will branch just about everywhere. Although it looks so pretty.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be watching this one.


Hi, I had :
1 x MonsterRay
1 x Planted+
1 x FugeRay
1 x Ray2


Im kinda experimenting right now and going back to t5's..Trying to compare the growth between LED's vs t5's. 

thanks for the comments!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice Mike,

cant wait for it to fill in!

hopefully the t5ho will shed some light 

and get you some red again!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

h4n said:


> Nice Mike,
> 
> cant wait for it to fill in!
> 
> ...


haha seems to be working


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 17 Update*

So... Few things happened over the past update.


Got more plants from Sean (sjb1987) : Blood Vomit, Erio Shiga, & Macranda Red 'Variegated' 

Got more plants from Han (h4n) : Ludwigia Pink Ovalis, Rotala Mini Butterfly, Macranda Green, Alternanthera Reinecki 'Mini', and another Snow White in replacement for my lost/flushed one -___-. 


*MAKE SURE TO HIT MY TWO BUDDIES UP AND TAKE AWAY ALL THEIR HEALTHY PLANTS!!!*
They will include _*love*_ with their plants  FREE of charge! 






Notes: 
-New t5 lighting seems to be keeping my red plants red. I could never grow blood vomits under my LED's, but after adding these new blood vomits under the t5, they seem to be doing well. 

-Need to replace the hygro pinn. for something else. Just not fitting well. Tonina next to the rotala indica isn't really popping 'Dutch', might need to rearrange plants around. 

-need to trim down some plants and keep plants maintained.. still in the process of plant arrangement in dutch.. I know I broke the 'Dutch' rules, but I'm trying to do a '3 layer dip' 



As always, I appreciate any feedback that can help this tank at its full potential


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Ebi said:


> So... Few things happened over the past update.
> 
> 
> Got more plants from Sean (sjb1987) : Blood Vomit & Macranda Red 'Variegated'
> ...


Lol, I just finished buying from both of them yesterday 
Tank is coming along, though I can't comment on the "Dutch" ness of it since I'm not overly familiar with the technical aspects of it.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*01/23/14 - Day 17 - FTS*
























*Left side*











*
Right side*






















Yummy Anubias's.. :flick:









wish I could get this Ludwigia Sphaerocarpa to look *orangy * like Tom's... :confused1:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> Lol, I just finished buying from both of them yesterday
> Tank is coming along, though I can't comment on the "Dutch" ness of it since I'm not overly familiar with the technical aspects of it.


Nice! they take good care of yuh. 

Thanks, tank has a long ways still.. Hope to find out the ways of 'Dutch' soon..:icon_surp


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha much better with t5 lighting!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

I love it! i'm so jealous of that white anubias, i would love to add that to my collection. yours looks fantastic! 

your tank is very pretty.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice growth Mike..... how come you didn't show the 1hr growth of the downoi haha


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> Nice growth Mike..... how come you didn't show the 1hr growth of the downoi haha


Lmao

Ya show everyone haha


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

sjb1987 said:


> Nice growth Mike..... how come you didn't show the 1hr growth of the downoi haha





h4n said:


> Lmao
> 
> Ya show everyone haha


hahaha... too late now


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 21 - Moved plants around*

Trying to keep the plants, in front of the two roots, low and maintained to the ground so the wood is always to be shown.. I'll continue to keep the Alternanthera Reineckii 'Variegated', Ludwgiga sp. Glandulosa & Sphaerocarpa trimmed. 

Got rid of HOB w/ Isara Surface Skimmer and replaced it with a Eheim skim350.. also got rid of the Hydor circulation pumps... Hopefully still have a good amount of flow w.out it



Few more plants added, Proserpinaca palustris, Ludwigia sp. Glandulosa, Rotala Magenta, UG. 


I for sure broke the '1 plant per 4 inch' Dutch rule.. but having fun with the colors.

FTS:


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

How is the t5ho fixture working so far? is it better than combination of ray 2 and monster ray at keeping plants red and growing rate?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

zetvi said:


> How is the t5ho fixture working so far? is it better than combination of ray 2 and monster ray at keeping plants red and growing rate?




not gonna lie about it.. t5's are working better for me then LED's. My red plants are actually red! For a particular plant, Blood Vomit, I failed at growing it under my LEDS... I gave the blood vomits a third attempt, under the t5's, and they are flourishing! 




If you look up journals of the finnex led lighting, you hardly see 'Red' plants used, majority green. 


Finnex LED's can grow my green plants amazingly, but I feel like there still something missing in there, as LED's are still fairly new.. just my opinion.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Tank growing in beautifully!


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Ebi said:


> not gonna lie about it.. t5's are working better for me then LED's. My red plants are actually red! For a particular plant, Blood Vomit, I failed at growing it under my LEDS... I gave the blood vomits a third attempt, under the t5's, and they are flourishing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use finnex ray 2. It did an wonderful job on my glossos carpet and those green plants. But when it comes to other color, i dont think im going to get what i want from ray 2. I was thinking about getting a monsterray might help but , not just your journal, it does not seem to. Thank you for your response!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ebi said:


> If you look up journals of the finnex led lighting, you hardly see 'Red' plants used, majority green.
> 
> Finnex LED's can grow my green plants amazingly, but I feel like there still something missing in there, as LED's are still fairly new.. just my opinion.


I couldn't agree more. Which is why I'm sticking with my T5HOs. The other thing I find with LEDs is they don't penetrate beyond 15-16 inches of water effectively. Making them ineffective for larger setups, let alone red plants. Also my two cents.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, things are really looking good! In general the arrangements of the plants is quite nice. Do you have plans to add any larger leaved or strap-leaved species?


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

I've had no complaints with my Ray2/MonsterRay combo as regards red plants. Just to reassure those who are concerned.


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

BigL_RIP said:


> I've had no complaints with my Ray2/MonsterRay combo as regards red plants. Just to reassure those who are concerned.


Do you have a picture of the combo on some red plants? Much appreciated.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tank looks awesome. The reds look unbelievable.

What brand/model t5 bulbs are you using? I'm thinking of replacing some of mine and I'm trying to decide which ones to get. Any recommendation?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Phil Edwards said:


> Wow, things are really looking good! In general the arrangements of the plants is quite nice. Do you have plans to add any larger leaved or strap-leaved species?



Thanks! Im eagerly waiting for your dutch to come along 
hmmm.. what plants do you suggest?



BigL_RIP said:


> I've had no complaints with my Ray2/MonsterRay combo as regards red plants. Just to reassure those who are concerned.


I'd love to see your tank  





rdmustang1 said:


> Tank looks awesome. The reds look unbelievable.
> 
> What brand/model t5 bulbs are you using? I'm thinking of replacing some of mine and I'm trying to decide which ones to get. Any recommendation?


thanks man! Red's still have a long way to go! 


Im using the ZooMed Quad t5 ho. I have:
2 x 5k zoomed 
1 x 65k zoomed 
1 x 67k coralife 

atm


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re-Construction 02/12/14*

Alright, I guess you could say my previous scape looked like a farm tank (what do you expect from a guy who was farming different species and trying to keep valuable real estate ? lol)..


Anyways, again... Haven't had years of scaping experience, but here's a second shot at it! roud:


(Caution: I can't take pictures to save my life... Bear with me! >__<)














Heres what Mr.Barr _'King of *Dutch*'_ suggested to get to bring out the best colors in my red plants.

ZooMed 36' Quad t5 ho. (sorry, college student and this is the best for now:thumbsup
(left to right)

1 x 5k ZooMed
1 x UV Red Sun
1 x Giesemann Aqua Flora
1 x 65k ZooMed














(left side)










(right side)










(Blood Vomits from Sean!! Sjb1987:drool


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Open to suggestions on rearranging plants around!  


Have the Limnophilia Indica (Ambulia) on the right back corner... really dont like it next to the r. vietnam. Any ideas on a replacement? 



Have a few crowns of Elatine Hydropiper, from Sean, next to monte carlo. Trying a 2nd shot at it, as I failed the first time to get this plant going. If I can actually grow it, i'll replace the monte with it there.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bulbs look much better now!!


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Where did you get your uv red sun bulb at? Wasn't able to find one .


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

sjb1987 said:


> Bulbs look much better now!!



lol, they do! Hopefully plants enjoy it! 



zetvi said:


> Where did you get your uv red sun bulb at? Wasn't able to find one .



reefgeek(dot)com. 


they packaged the bulbs very well! If I dropped it from two stories, it would survive lol... let me know when you set yours up buddie!


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Ebi said:


> lol, they do! Hopefully plants enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have received the bulbs which are :
- Zoomed Flora Sun + Ultra Sun
- Coralife 6700 and corlormax

I got my order from Kensfish.com and also the zoomed quad t5ho but somehow they ended up sending me the two lamps holder only. The replacement should be here tomorrow. I will have my 55 update this weekend hopefully. I doubt that my bulbs gonna bring out the red but more like yellow focusing. Like i pm-ed you, i wanted the red wave but Kens was out of stock on Wave bulbs. I guess i will stick with the bulbs i bought and see how it goes. Keep me updated with your Tom's recommendation bulbs! I'm in the stage of learning how plants grow so my tank is going to be more like " a farming tank" But definitely going for Dutch after the summer with a 75!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Added cardinals as my main schooling fish.. 2 dozen. 

Little change.. Lots of stem growth. Starting to see a lot of colors being brought out from the bulb combo. Lud. Seneglansis is coloring nicely w/patterns, ammania sp. bonsai is turning orange at tips. Overall happy with the tanks standing. Still need to find a replacement plant for the ambulia.


(Camera is dead, so iPhone photos will do)


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Aggressive trim*

Moved a lot of plants around. 


Plants added:


Cuphea Anagalloidea
Proserpinaca Palustris 
Ludwigia sp. Pantanal 
Ludwigia sp. Tornado 
Elatine Hydropiper 






Trimmed the Ludwiga Senegalensis, Tonina Lostus Blossom, Ludwigia Red, Ammania sp. Bonsai, & Hygrophilia Araguaia hard. 
They grow very quickly so hopefully it fills out evenly. 


Pics right after the trim.
(iPhone photos. Sorry.)

Before: 











After: 













Left:













Right:


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking great!! Do your plants stay red better now? Your tank and sean's 40b looks almost like a twin. Any related irl?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

zetvi said:


> Looking great!! Do your plants stay red better now? Your tank and sean's 40b looks almost like a twin. Any related irl?


Thanks! Yes, the UVL red bulb is amazing! Really makes a difference. 

Does it? 

I'll be messaging you soon if you haven't found any reds. Got the bottom stumps in my grow tank. Waiting for side shoots. 



Mike


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually still do. I can wait. Thank in advanced.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool build. I was looking for places to buy the red sun bulb and thanks to this thread I just ordered from reefgeek.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Overfloater said:


> Cool build. I was looking for places to buy the red sun bulb and thanks to this thread I just ordered from reefgeek.


awesome! glad I this thread was helpful at least to someone 
they do an awesome job at packaging


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*filling in nicely*

things are beginning to fill in nicely. 

(got the dslr working again, but I really don't know how to work it :icon_eek




















*left*










*right*


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*trouble growing...*

having trouble growing Elatine Hydropiper & Ludwigia sp. Pantanal.


ET - Thought my original crown from Sean was doing well, but seems to stop filling it. Tom's portions are slowly floating away. :icon_cry:, seems like another plant to add to the bucket list on failing to grow ...











Lud. Pan. - When I received it from Tom, looked great! enjoyed its darker reddish/orange. now, new growth seem to be stunned and turning more yellow. 
Maybe I don't have enough ferts/lighting/co2 to bring it to its full potential?


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Ohhhhhh, awwwwww, OHHHHHH..... 

Very nice. I've just started reading on Dutch style aquascape. Thinking about shifting my 140 L into this type design.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice bruh! 

What's the plant in front of the DW to the right of the A. Bonsai and fissidens?

Also what happened to the Anubias?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

the_Chad said:


> Ohhhhhh, awwwwww, OHHHHHH.....
> 
> Very nice. I've just started reading on Dutch style aquascape. Thinking about shifting my 140 L into this type design.


thanks!

You should look into it... I know I'm very limited to the space I can stuff plants in this tank, but I do my best to try and make it work. 
WOW. I highly encourage you to try this quite challenging style of scaping. Choose your plants wisely, as stem plants that grow an inch a day can become messy/unmanageable quite quickly.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Nice bruh!
> 
> What's the plant in front of the DW to the right of the A. Bonsai and fissidens?
> 
> ...


thanks man. 
I believe you're talking about the Hygrophilia sp. araguia 


I moved it over to the buce tank. The white splashes picked up algae quick due to the stronger lighting.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Ebi said:


> thanks man.
> I believe you're talking about the Hygrophilia sp. araguia
> 
> 
> I moved it over to the buce tank. The white splashes picked up algae quick due to the stronger lighting.


I see. Thanks

Any of the anubias available?

Asked H4N if he had anymore 'snow white' but he's all out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Ebi said:


> they do an awesome job at packaging


Yes they certainly did. The chocolate was a nice touch.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking great Ebi!

I wouldn't get too discouraged about the L. pantanal growth. Everything else in the tank seems to have very healthy growth. If you start to tweak things to get color out of one plant, a few others might suffer. I guess adding more CO2 is always good as long as fish aren't stressed.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's looking a lot cleaner now Ebi. What's your secret to growing straight stems? My Rotala have chronically grown crooked for years.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Hyzer said:


> Looking great Ebi!
> 
> I wouldn't get too discouraged about the L. pantanal growth. Everything else in the tank seems to have very healthy growth. If you start to tweak things to get color out of one plant, a few others might suffer. I guess adding more CO2 is always good as long as fish aren't stressed.



Makes sense. Guess I'll just continue to change the wardrobe until I find the right accessories. 



Phil Edwards said:


> That's looking a lot cleaner now Ebi. What's your secret to growing straight stems? My Rotala have chronically grown crooked for years.



Hmmm... Is it rotala species in general?


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice setup! How are you able to get those Rotala stems so straight??? :help:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Chris_Produces said:


> Nice setup! How are you able to get those Rotala stems so straight??? :help:



Which species are you struggling with? 



Mike


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Ebi,

Yeah, stems in general, but Rotala in particular, tend to want to go crooked on me.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Ebi said:


> Which species are you struggling with?
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I believe mine are Rotala rotundifolia (indica? from what I understand you can't actually buy indica here in the states).


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris_Produces said:


> I believe mine are Rotala rotundifolia (indica? from what I understand you can't actually buy indica here in the states).



Ammania sp. Bonsai is actually rotala indica..its a stiffer stem...itll grow straight....rotundifolia, green, colorata and others will grow horizontally with stronger lighting


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Phil Edwards said:


> Ebi,
> 
> Yeah, stems in general, but* Rotala *in particular, *tend to want to go crooked on me*.


This is the way this plant propagates itself. Once established as a thick bunch or wall the inner stems will grow straight. After it's well established the stems that shoot to the side or are laying over are easily trimmed away. 
*Shaggy, the stems wanting to go sideways. *








*and a straight wall*


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

^ thanks for the explanation Sean & Chad


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*5 days if growth without FERTS*

So, went on a little vacation to Vegas to drum for the basketball team. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get anyone to dose my ferts while I was gone. 

Here's just a tiny update of 5 days of growth. 

Will be doing a trim sometime today and most likely getting rid of the vietnam and pantanal.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for the help!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Ebi said:


> So, went on a little vacation to Vegas to drum for the basketball team. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get anyone to dose my ferts while I was gone.
> 
> Here's just a tiny update of 5 days of growth.
> 
> Will be doing a trim sometime today and most likely getting rid of the vietnam and pantanal.


Why might I ask you no longer want the vietnam and pantanal ?


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very impressed with this tank, I am excited to watch its progression, good job!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

jfynyson said:


> Why might I ask you no longer want the vietnam and pantanal ?


I just feel like I should keep that back right background more simple. 
I think having just the lud. tornado in its place will look more clean.



jmf3460 said:


> very impressed with this tank, I am excited to watch its progression, good job!


thank you thank you. 

Still a long way to its potential.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*03/18/14 - WC, trim, rearrangement of plant species*

Moved the Blood Vomit in place of the Elatine Hydropiper section.
Swapped the BV row with Downoi. 
Got rid of lud. pantanal & rotala vietnam and continued the row of lud. tornado



Did a water change after trimming everything down and re-planting. 


Small update with a few pics:


*FTS: *













*Left: *












*Right:*












*Fun pic of pearling on ammania sp. bonsai:*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking mighty fine, Mike! I'd be super proud to have that in my house.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Phil Edwards said:


> Looking mighty fine, Mike! I'd be super proud to have that in my house.


Thanks Phil. Means a lot coming from you. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*DIY Hanging Kit*

Alright... 

Can't get that money shot without having the bulbs reflect into the picture... 
So, me and my close buddy Dave (DaveFish), owner of ADU on youtube, put this together in 3 hours... Well, I assisted, Dave did all the hard work. 


From where bulbs are to where the soil touch is exactly 20". Still need to get new batteries for Hoppy's PAR meter to get an aprx reading. 

anyways, spent $45.39, +gas on going back and forth, 3 times, to Lowes for missing parts. 


iPhone picture:


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

It looks awesome mike!!!! I'm a big fan of Dave on youtube btw haha


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

zetvi said:


> It looks awesome mike!!!! I'm a big fan of Dave on youtube btw haha



Thanks man! 


Hahaha.... Oh no... He came over and filmed and did a mini interview on me and footage on my little 'plant room' >___<" 


Mike


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the tank. Looks super nice and clean. What is the plant behind the wood on the left with the feathered edges?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Shawn123 said:


> Love the tank. Looks super nice and clean. What is the plant behind the wood on the left with the feathered edges?



thanks! I really like hanging it above the tank compared to being on the legs. 


That is Proserpinaca palustris (Marsh Mermaidweed), native to Florida. 

Really enjoy the textures it brings, and not so branchy growth. A fairly slow grower compared to other stems i've used before.


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok Mike, i just watched the interview and i gotta admit that your tanks look so much more better in the video. And yes definately a youtube channel sharing your experience and knowledge. I will be the first subcriber, mine is Nam Nguyen commented on the most recent video that Dave just uploaded.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

hehe I just watched the youtube vid also, great tank!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful. Were your pumps off when you shot the video or is your surface movement usually that minimal? 

By the way very good video and I enjoyed seeing all your very nice but expensive plants in your Buce tank.


----------



## jcgilmore2 (Jul 10, 2013)

nice tank build, plants look awesome. I like that you switched back to t5ho, I stick with LED in my reef tank but just not a fan over planted tanks so far. I think this might change when they come out with a nice multichip 30-50w that I can make the perfect fixture out of. Guess I should say iffff they come out with a good one


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

wow, these colors are insane. you're converting me to dutch


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Whered the syn. go?? Lovely tank


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Can we get a link to this video?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jcgilmore2 said:


> but just not a fan over planted tanks so far. I think this might change when they come out with a nice multichip 30-50w that I can make the perfect fixture out of. Guess I should say iffff they come out with a good one


http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/lumia-5-1-100w-full-spectrum-5-channel-led/

It is pretty good.. the FW one.....


*Layout of plants version:*

Channel 1 - Warm White 3200K (growth spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)
Channel 2 - Cool White 6500K (base white spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)
Channel 3 - Deep Red / Royal Blue (enhanced growth and color) (33V @ 700mA)
Channel 4 - Cool White 6500K (base white spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)
Channel 5 - Warm White 3200K (growth spectrum) (36V @ 700mA)


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

zetvi said:


> Ok Mike, i just watched the interview and i gotta admit that your tanks look so much more better in the video. And yes definately a youtube channel sharing your experience and knowledge. I will be the first subcriber, mine is Nam Nguyen commented on the most recent video that Dave just uploaded.


Its nice to view in video when Dave's using his fancy equipment, that he knows how to work... Unlike me, I still can't take crispy pictures to try to capture how it looks in person. 

Hahaha... That'd be interesting to be an aquascpae guru. 



lamiskool said:


> hehe I just watched the youtube vid also, great tank!



Thanks!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Beautiful. Were your pumps off when you shot the video or is your surface movement usually that minimal?
> 
> By the way very good video and I enjoyed seeing all your very nice but expensive plants in your Buce tank.


Filter was on. I really need to upgrade my filtration system to a more powerful one. 


Thanks, glad you really enjoyed it! Yes, that 20L tank is a fun one.




tizzite said:


> wow, these colors are insane. you're converting me to dutch


Glad I converted at least one! They're really fun yet challenging finding the right clothing to fit the outfit! 



StrungOut said:


> Whered the syn. go?? Lovely tank



Syngonanthus sp. Belem?

I removed it in place for the Proserpinaca palustris (Marsh Mermaidweed). 
Basically bc it's one of those plants I just couldn't grow.:/ weird.



Chris_Produces said:


> Can we get a link to this video?



I don't think the moderators allow links to YouTube unfortunately. 
But search ADU Aquascapes and you should find my video somewhere along the lines?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Ebi said:


> I don't think the moderators allow links to YouTube unfortunately.
> But search ADU Aquascapes and you should find my video somewhere along the lines?


You can link to YouTube videos. I know others will want to see it so here it is.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting that uh-hua!! Great video  anyone else begin to drool over that 20L buce/anubias tank???? (i'm serious :drool: ) lol Great stuff Ebi!!


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

As Mike was inspired to create this awesome tank - I am inspired by his. This is a great video, thanks for posting. 

Now, back to being shoulder deep in my 140 long  

Awesome set up Ebi!!


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I just saw the video, and just so happened, last night I went and purchased a 40B on the dollar per gallon sale at Petco. Pumped. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

ua hua said:


> You can link to YouTube videos. I know others will want to see it so here it is.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gLVcnD93ra8


Ohh sweet, didn't know that. Thanks for posting.



Duck5003 said:


> Thanks for posting that uh-hua!! Great video  anyone else begin to drool over that 20L buce/anubias tank???? (i'm serious :drool: ) lol Great stuff Ebi!!


Lol, thanks man! I drool everyday when I stare at it.. Helps with top offs :hihi:



Chris_Produces said:


> Well I just saw the video, and just so happened, last night I went and purchased a 40B on the dollar per gallon sale at Petco. Pumped. Thanks for the inspiration.



Woohoo! I love 40B so much! What kind of scape you thinking on?



the_Chad said:


> As Mike was inspired to create this awesome tank - I am inspired by his. This is a great video, thanks for posting.
> 
> Now, back to being shoulder deep in my 140 long
> 
> Awesome set up Ebi!!



I would've never thought I could inspire anyone in aquascaping! Thank you


----------



## Mastertech (Mar 18, 2014)

That's sweet!


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Ebi said:


> Woohoo! I love 40B so much! What kind of scape you thinking on?


Not sure yet. I would love to try dutch, but I don't have much experience with that at all. Right now I'm on a DHG and HC growing kick:red_mouth I originally had a 20H tank and due to me being a total newb at the the time lol, I almost lost some plants. 

Here's the link! 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=596586


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Mastertech said:


> That's sweet!



Thanks 


Chris_Produces said:


> Not sure yet. I would love to try dutch, but I don't have much experience with that at all. Right now I'm on a DHG and HC growing kick:red_mouth I originally had a 20H tank and due to me being a total newb at the the time lol, I almost lost some plants.
> 
> Here's the link!
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=596586


Awesome! I'll keep updated


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Fish selection?*

Alright 


So I have about 2 dozen galaxy/celestial danios..
I'm getting a little annoyed how they only come out during feeding... Other then that there always hidden in the plants.


I love these guys, but either want to add another active/less shy schooling fish to always be out and about or remove these guys if you think having 2 schools of different fish is an eye sore?


What do you guys think? 

Thinking of adding a school of ember tetras or penguin tetras. 


Thoughts? 



Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

my neons do the exact same thing, I think adding something to scoot them around the landscape might help, moving the filter output moved mine to a more interesting location


----------



## jcgilmore2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ebi said:


> Alright
> 
> 
> So I have about 2 dozen galaxy/celestial danios..
> ...


I almost got some CPDs... kinda glad I didnt for this reason. I want the same thing you are looking for. Small, schooling fish.

I've been thinking of ordering some chilli/mosquito rasboras but have been flirting with the idea of embers if I can find them decent price. I might just end up going with green neons or maybe cardinals even as a last resort.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

Ember tetras are nice. I have a small school with orange flash Apistograma. I like them! 

I didn't think I would ever get them but for the longest time my 140 seemed bare. I picked up a large school of of glow light tetra (Hemigrammus erythrozonus). They actually turned out looking pretty darn neat. The red line and red dot in their eyes picks up the red in all my lighting and 'glows' a iridescent red color. They pretty much hang out and swim together. 

I agree with the CPD, shy critter. Tried them, don't like the behavior. 

Being a 7' 140 gallon tank I also picked up a school of black neon tetra. Now these to me look exactly like the glow lights but has a dark iridescent line. They mix in my 140 pretty nicely. Both schools will all mix up, then head off in their own way trying to school with their own species...


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*04/13/14 - Large Trim - Myrio, tuberculatum 'Red' added*

Let the tank get a little jungly...


updates...


*-*Lud. Red grows like a weed  .... gotta trim it aggressive twice a week or it'll get too tall and shade other plants..

*-*Fissidens Fontanus shaded Tonina Queen, so it started browning. thinned out 3 gb's of fissidens

*-*Can't really grow Lud. 'Tornado' that very well (3rd try). So, replaced it with Myrio, tuberculatum 'Red'. Hopefully im still in contrasting colors as its looks more of an orangish color next to alth. rei. 'var'.



Other then that, same o same o.. 






_before trim..._












_after trim..._












_the lengthy process of uprooting stems out of the tank, trimming it to the height you want, then re-planting tops back...:icon_eek:_












_Myrio, tuberculatum 'Red' added in place of lud. 'tornado'
_


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think a nice school of embers would really pop in your scape. I'm a huge fan of penguin tetras, really cool fish but I just can't picture them in that tank. A nice school of 20 or so embers would fit nicely though with all the color you have in there


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

What do you do about all the roots shooting out laterally from the stem plants? Just keep them trimmed off the main stem shaft? It looks so clean.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Duck5003 said:


> I think a nice school of embers would really pop in your scape. I'm a huge fan of penguin tetras, really cool fish but I just can't picture them in that tank. A nice school of 20 or so embers would fit nicely though with all the color you have in there



my galaxies are becoming less shy every day. Hopefully they keep improving and I don't have to change the school! 



Chris_Produces said:


> What do you do about all the roots shooting out laterally from the stem plants? Just keep them trimmed off the main stem shaft? It looks so clean.



Hmmm... i don't seem to get that on my stem plants? I've seen it occur in peoples tanks, but never happened to me yet! *cross my fingers*


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Ebi said:


> Hmmm... i don't seem to get that on my stem plants? I've seen it occur in peoples tanks, but never happened to me yet! *cross my fingers*


I wonder if it has to do with keeping just the tops and replanting. Seems to do better on some of my plants more than others. I can't keep roots from shooting out of my freshly cut rotala rotundifolia tops to save my life :confused1:


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Chris_Produces said:


> I wonder if it has to do with keeping just the tops and replanting. Seems to do better on some of my plants more than others. I can't keep roots from shooting out of my freshly cut rotala rotundifolia tops to save my life :confused1:


Yeah same here. Every variety of rotala I've kept has always grown crazy amounts of air roots for me regardless of light, co2 etc.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ebi said:


> my galaxies are becoming less shy every day. Hopefully they keep improving and I don't have to change the school!


Hopefully! They really are a beautiful fish. Apologies if i missed this somewhere, but how long have you had the CPD's??


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

The Trigger said:


> Yeah same here. Every variety of rotala I've kept has always grown crazy amounts of air roots for me regardless of light, co2 etc.


Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ebi said:


> Alright
> 
> 
> So I have about 2 dozen galaxy/celestial danios..
> ...


I added CPD's to my 12 gallon. At first they were shy. Then I added some floating plants and they started becoming super active. I don't think they like high intensity lights (or at least that's my theory).


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

This tanks is just awesome!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Update on this tank?


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

